# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  La compilazione di UNICO PF con il software SOGEI

## sviluppatore

I software SOGEI sono migliorati.
Ora, sono facili da usare e consentono di svolgere tutti gli adempimenti. A titolo di esempio, mostrerò come si compila il modello UNICO PF, sfruttando l'integrazione con il software CONTABILE TELEMATICO.  La compilazione di UNICO PERSONE FISICHE 2016 
Ricordo che è possibile acquistare il software CONTABILE TELEMATICO, dal seguente link: Commercialista Telematico

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grazie !!!!!!

----------

